# The Adventures of Atticus



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*We got a puppy!*

We had been all set to get a female golden retriever from a breeder in May, but we found out a few weeks ago that the breeding didn't take. 

I had been looking for another female puppy from another breeder, and nothing had been working out. 

I'd been getting pretty discouraged, but the world works in mysterious ways. We didn't end up with what we were expecting at all, but we couldn't be happier. 

Meet Atticus. He is half golden retriever and half black lab. After all of our frustrations finding a puppy through a breeder, we decided that we just wanted a puppy who needed a good home. He just fell into our laps, and he is everything we could have hoped for. His mom is a purebred golden retriever, and his dad is a purebred black lab. From what I can tell so far, he's got the best qualities of each breed, and I can't wait to see him grow up. 

He's the runt of the litter, and he's very affectionate and calm. He instantly made himself comfortable in my arms, and he has spent a lot of time sleeping on my lap or cuddled up next to me. 

I'm so in love with this little guy, and I can't wait to share his journey here, even though he's not the purebred we thought we would end up with. <3


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

He's cute, and I like his name too. Glad you got the dog that needed you


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a few more pictures to share!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So cute! ....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

oh my, he's adorable!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

He's just adorable!

Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Atticus is adorable, great name for this little guy.
Congratulations, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus*

I am so HAPPY for you and Atticus. He surely is a doll! You will have so many wonderful times together. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Awwww, Atticus! Adorable. :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow, what a cutie! 
Welcome from a fellow Albertan! We too have experienced several failed breedings, but remain optimistic. Which breeder were you looking at if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

What an adorable puppy!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations! He's very cute!! You and TiffanyGolden are going to have to follow one another for sure!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Cannot wait to see how Atticus and Nala grow.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh how cute! He looks so little but that will change quickly.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

So wicked cute! I love soft puppy fur! Agnes


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Saphire, & welcome. Atticus is adorable.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

GoldenRetrieversAlberta said:


> Wow, what a cutie!
> Welcome from a fellow Albertan! We too have experienced several failed breedings, but remain optimistic. Which breeder were you looking at if you don't mind my asking?


It's nice to see other Albertans here!

We had originally been working with Gold'C'Ker, but after discussing what we were looking for, we decided that one of their puppies might not be the best fit for us. So they referred us to a small breeder in Fort Macleod who had just done a breeding. We got in touch with them, and knew they would be a much better fit. The breeding didn't take, however, and they breed very infrequently, so we were back to square one.

I think we'll still end up with a purebred at some point (we want 2 dogs eventually), but I love my little Atticus and I know he really needed a good home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

sapphire said:


> It's nice to see other Albertans here!
> 
> We had originally been working with Gold'C'Ker, but after discussing what we were looking for, we decided that one of their puppies might not be the best fit for us. So they referred us to a small breeder in Fort Macleod who had just done a breeding. We got in touch with them, and knew they would be a much better fit. The breeding didn't take, however, and they breed very infrequently, so we were back to square one.
> 
> I think we'll still end up with a purebred at some point (we want 2 dogs eventually), but I love my little Atticus and I know he really needed a good home.


That's unfortunate about the breeding not taking place.....was that Prairie Rush????

I have a Goldcker boy who will be 4 in May. His sire is Knot. I'm still crossing my fingers for another Knot puppy in the future.

Your baby Atticus is adorable!!!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I posted on Wednesday about our new puppy, Atticus, but I realized that I want to have a place to post updates on him, and ask for advice, because this is so new to me! 

Perhaps the threads can be merged, but if not, here's a little introduction again: Atticus is 50% golden retriever, and 50% black lab. He's only 7 weeks old, so he is still such a baby, but his home situation prior to coming home with us was not great. He's the runt of the litter, so he is especially tiny. 

I know training is going to take time, especially since he is still so young, but crate training is the most important thing for us right now. We want him to be comfortable and content in his crate, because that's where he'll be overnight and for a couple of hours during the day, if neither of us is home. He is definitely not a fan yet, and he whimpers/barks a lot while he's in the crate. I don't mind the whimpering if it's a sign that he needs to go outside, but the barking is something I really want to nip in the bud. 

On his first night in the crate, he was fine at first, but then started whimpering or barking every couple of hours throughout the night. We made the mistake of taking him outside during the night when he started barking, and I don't want him to think that barking = going outside or attention. Last night was quite a bit better. He barked for about an hour when we first but him in the crate, and then he settled down. He started whimpering/barking (high pitched little puppy bark) again at around 4am, but we waited until it was just whimpering before taking him outside to go to the bathroom. The barking started again when my alarm went off at 7:30am, but I ignored him and went about my business until he stopped barking. When he stopped, I let him out of the crate, played with him, and took him outside. 

He was also in the crate for 2 hours yesterday and today, while neither of us were home. I suspect he barked the entire time yesterday, but he was not barking when I got home today. Of course, the barking started again the minute I walked through the door. Both times, I have ignored him until he stopped barking, and then I let him out. 

Given his age, I think he is doing SO well. But because we are living in an apartment until mid April, and I don't want our neighbours to hate us, I want to do everything we can to keep the barking to a minimum. Any suggestions on how we can do this? When we're home, the crate is open all day for him to go in and out of as he pleases (and he does). We have also been feeding him in the crate. I don't want to do that long term, but I want him to associate the crate with good things. 

Other than the barking in the crate (and outside of the crate, for attention), he is such an awesome puppy. House training is going fantastically. He had an accident on his first day in the house, but we've figured out a good schedule for him, and he hasn't had an accident since. He's very curious and brave, and loves exploring outside. He's learning is name, and if I say "Atticus, come" while holding a treat, he'll run over to me right away. He is very attached to me, and he's definitely a velcro puppy as far as I'm concerned. He doesn't like it at all if I'm out of sight, and even when he's playing with his toys or napping, he needs to do so as closely to me as possible. 

I found a good puppy class for him to start once he has his second set of shots, and I can't wait to start socializing him and training him more, but we're taking it slow for now. 

This is a really long update, so thank you for reading it if you've made it all the way through! We're off to the vet now to make sure Atticus is healthy, but I'll try to add some more pictures later, since I've been taking a million of them.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I also live in Calgary, AB! But, my girl is from BC.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Laurie said:


> That's unfortunate about the breeding not taking place.....was that Prairie Rush????
> 
> I have a Goldcker boy who will be 4 in May. His sire is Knot. I'm still crossing my fingers for another Knot puppy in the future.
> 
> Your baby Atticus is adorable!!!


Yes it was! The sire would have been Knot as well.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I also live in Calgary, AB! But, my girl is from BC.


Oh yes, I remember that from reading Rundle's thread! The Calgarians should have a puppy play date when Atticus is a little older.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Oh yes, I remember that from reading Rundle's thread! The Calgarians should have a puppy play date when Atticus is a little older.


Sounds like a plan! Rundle is all about the play :


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Atticus is so cute!!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

He has gotten so much better in the crate since I posted yesterday. Apparently, the secret is peanut butter. I put a very thin layer in his Kong and put that in the crate with him last night. He loved it, and he didn't make a sound until 6am. Even then, it was only whimpering because he needed to go to the bathroom. I actually checked on him a couple times during the night, because I was it was such a drastic change from the previous nights. I'm really proud of him, and I hope this continues. I want him to like his crate!

I also have a couple more pictures to share. Atticus loves his toys!


----------



## TammyTalking (Mar 5, 2016)

Congratulations! That's just wonderful. I think half golden half lab is a great mix! As I am looking for my next dog I'm hoping something like your story happens to me!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

sapphire said:


> I also have a couple more pictures to share. Atticus loves his toys!




so cute!! so precious!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> He has gotten so much better in the crate since I posted yesterday. Apparently, the secret is peanut butter. I put a very thin layer in his Kong and put that in the crate with him last night. He loved it, and he didn't make a sound until 6am. Even then, it was only whimpering because he needed to go to the bathroom. I actually checked on him a couple times during the night, because I was it was such a drastic change from the previous nights. I'm really proud of him, and I hope this continues. I want him to like his crate!
> 
> I also have a couple more pictures to share. Atticus loves his toys!


Ahhhhh! He reminds me of Nala when she was 6-7 weeks old! :heartbeat
I can't wait to see him grow! 

More pictures please! :


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*8 Weeks Old*

Atticus is 8 weeks old today! We have had him for a week, and I already can't imagine life without him. He is the sweetest little guy. :heartbeat

He's doing so well with crate training and potty training. He doesn't bark or whine at all in the crate anymore, and he has started going to the door when he needs to go potty. The only issue we have with him is barking for attention, which I posted a separate thread about in the hopes that I would get more responses from those who have been there with their pups. 

So far, he loves his toys, cuddles when he is tired, and playing outside. The weather has been beautiful here over the past couple of days, so we have been able to spend lots of time outside playing.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Having fun outside yesterday!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

I am so glad things are working out for you


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

What a cutie pie! Happy 8 weeks!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*9 weeks old*

Atticus is 9 weeks old, and getting bigger! 

He's an awesome little guy. He is doing really well with potty training. I'm very consistent about taking him out, and he's great about going outside. He has had a few accidents on his plush doggy bed, but I think I'm not getting the pee smell out well enough when I clean it, so I need to do something about that. Otherwise, I'm really pleased with how well he's doing with both crate and potty training.

He also knows sit, down, and off (when he is jumping up on the furniture). We are working on sit-stay and down-stay, recall, and leave it, though leave it is really difficult for him right now. He is getting really good at sitting and staying so that I can take pictures of him! I'm trying not to push him too hard, and we keep training sessions short and fun. My boyfriend, Aaron, and I play a lot of recall games with him, which he loves. 

Our biggest issue with him is still the barking. It has gotten worse, which I'm hoping is a sign of extinction burst, but I don't know. I'm really at a loss, aside from ignoring him/only giving him attention and praising him when he is quiet. 

I'm hoping to sign him up for a puppy training class once he has all of his shots, and I think that will be awesome for all of us. Atticus is our first puppy, so it will be an awesome learning opportunity for Aaron and I, and it will help us to be on the same page. 

I know he's not a purebred Golden, so I hope it's ok that I'm posting here as much as I do. These updates are definitely more for me than for anyone else, as I love documenting his progress and being able to revisit this when he's older. :heartbeat


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I love reading about Atticus and I think he's absolutely darling! Agnes


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Atticus is 9 weeks old, and getting bigger!
> 
> He's an awesome little guy. He is doing really well with potty training. I'm very consistent about taking him out, and he's great about going outside. He has had a few accidents on his plush doggy bed, but I think I'm not getting the pee smell out well enough when I clean it, so I need to do something about that. Otherwise, I'm really pleased with how well he's doing with both crate and potty training.
> 
> ...


If anyone has an issue with you posting about your golden to this thread, they don't have to read it. I personally love hearing about Atticus and seeing his photos. He's positively adorable! There was another post here recently about plush doggy beds... some good advice found here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/405442-i-dont-understand.html
One of the best things I did for Rundle was reward her with treats for laying quietly in the kitchen while I was preparing her food, or making dinner etc. She learned very quickly that was what got her treats/food. Keep trying to capture those moments!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> If anyone has an issue with you posting about your golden to this thread, they don't have to read it. I personally love hearing about Atticus and seeing his photos. He's positively adorable! There was another post here recently about plush doggy beds... some good advice found here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/405442-i-dont-understand.html
> One of the best things I did for Rundle was reward her with treats for laying quietly in the kitchen while I was preparing her food, or making dinner etc. She learned very quickly that was what got her treats/food. Keep trying to capture those moments!


Thanks for the link! He never actually sleeps in his bed anyway, he just chews on it, plays with it, and pees on it. So I think we need to get him something different anyway. 

I'm happy to hear that you had good success rewarding Rundle that way! I've started to do that more and more-- giving him praise and treats when he's doing the things we want him to be doing.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Thanks for the link! He never actually sleeps in his bed anyway, he just chews on it, plays with it, and pees on it. So I think we need to get him something different anyway.
> 
> I'm happy to hear that you had good success rewarding Rundle that way! I've started to do that more and more-- giving him praise and treats when he's doing the things we want him to be doing.


If you are looking for bed recommendations, I cannot speak more highly about Kuranda. It's pricey upfront, but the amount of money it will save you in the long run will be tremendous. Once Atticus starts going through his chewing destructive phase, plush beds never survive. But, my aluminum framed Kuranda looks the same way it did when we brought Rundle home at 8 weeks. She sleeps on it every day while I am at work, and every night beside our bed. I have read reviews of people saying they have had theirs for 20-30 years through multiple fosters and resident dogs! They are chew-proof, easy to clean, good for joints, and hypoallergenic!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> If you are looking for bed recommendations, I cannot speak more highly about Kuranda. It's pricey upfront, but the amount of money it will save you in the long run will be tremendous. Once Atticus starts going through his chewing destructive phase, plush beds never survive. But, my aluminum framed Kuranda looks the same way it did when we brought Rundle home at 8 weeks. She sleeps on it every day while I am at work, and every night beside our bed. I have read reviews of people saying they have had theirs for 20-30 years through multiple fosters and resident dogs! They are chew-proof, easy to clean, good for joints, and hypoallergenic!


I was just pricing out a Kuranda bed on their website earlier today! I've read a lot of positive reviews, but I'm happy to hear such a great first hand experience. The cost made me hesitate, but it sounds like it's well worth it.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Atticus is absolutely adorable, he's such a doll. And he sounds so smart too!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Atticus's eyes are too cute! I would never be able to say no to that face.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I love Atticus and I love following your posts so please don't worry about the purebred thing. I see puppy but beyond that I am colorblind. He is pure to me.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words! They're much appreciated.

Atticus has had a busy weekend of socialization. 

On Friday, we introduced him to our friend's 5 year old chocolate lab, Aero. Aero is an awesome dog, and very well behaved, so we're hoping he can teach Atticus a thing or two. He was very patient and tolerant of Atticus, but Atticus seemed much more interested in chasing the cat... who thankfully was also very tolerant. Atticus is still learning how to play nicely with others, though, so at one point, both Aero and the cat were up on the couch looking down at Atticus on the floor as if to say 'enough, already!'. It was pretty funny. He'll learn soon enough, I hope!

Today, we introduced him to my boyfriend's dad's 7 month old Golden. Watson is your typical rambunctious teenager, but he weighs 70 pounds already. He hasn't had much training, and he has a lot of bad behaviours. So he kind of went crazy around Atticus. He quickly established himself as the alpha, and spend the rest of their time together chasing Atticus and playing quite roughly with him. Needless to say, we played interference the entire time. Right before we left, Watson jumped up on me and actually knocked me over. Just imagine how he was treating poor little Atticus... Atticus got extra love and treats afterwards, and it took him a while to settle down and feel safe again at home.

On the people front, we live in a large condo complex, so he meets new people on a daily basis. He looooooves it. I'm really looking forward to starting puppy classes so that he can learn how to properly greet people and other animals, though. Currently, he just gets way too excited!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*10 weeks old!*

Atticus is 10 weeks old today, and getting bigger every day!

He is so smart, and I'm really loving training him already. I just do short 5-10 minute sessions throughout the day, and he learns new things so quickly. Over the past few days, especially, I feel like things have really clicked for him. He loves to eat EVERYTHING outside, so I have really stepped up teaching "leave it" and "drop it", and he's getting pretty good at both, especially when there is a high value treat involved. The boy will do anything for treats!

I mentioned previously that his barking has been a bit of an issue, and I was getting pretty frustrated, because nothing was working to minimize the barking. Ignoring him and showing him that he would not get what he wanted by barking just was not working for him. So, I taught him a "quiet" cue. He hardly barks anymore, but if at any point he starts, I just say "Atticus, quiet" and he stops immediately. 

If it isn't obvious, I'm SO proud of him, and so in love with him. I'm blown away every single day by what this little puppy is capable of. It has been such hard work thus far and I know it will continue to be, but it is also so rewarding and so worth it.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Pictures from the week!




























Today at 10 weeks!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What an adorable little man. Glad you are enjoying the process and found a solution to his barking.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Just one more picture of my little guy! I was finally able to take a picture that shows his size well. He's growing, but still so little.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Such a cutie!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Atticus went to the vet this morning for his second set of shots! 

He also got weighed. It looks like he weighs somewhere around 11 lbs (he was super wiggly on the scale), and he'll be 11 weeks old on Thursday. Is this a normal weight for his age? I feel like he might still be small for his age, but I don't really know.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

He seems like he will be on the smaller end, Nala weighed 18.3lbs at 11 weeks old, which you're probably thinking "wow, was she fat?!" She is just a big girl! 

I think he looks great. When you look on the slow growth chart he fits it perfectly. So do not worry.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Tiffany, I appreciate the feedback! 

I think Nala has always looked perfect for her age, but I'm surprised she weighed so much more than Atticus at 11 weeks. 

Atticus was the runt of his litter (much smaller than his littermate sisters). I thought he would have caught up by now, though. But he's well fed and he's happy and healthy, so that's all that matters.

I'm very curious to see how big he'll end up being!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Here ya go: http://www.genuinegoldens.com/files/Male_Puppy_Weights_JAN.pdf


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Your Atticus is gorgeous.
I mentioned to TiffanyGolden a few weeks ago that we bumped into an owner with a gorgeous golden / black lab cross. He was a 3 year old male who had the shape, face and coat of a golden but an amazing shiny black coat. He was nearly as tall as the male labrador the owner also had but much sleeker. He looked stunning. I have not seen him at the woodland park since but if I do will ask if I can get a photo.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks, CarnelleyLamb! I would love to see a picture of the dog if you can get one. Might give me an idea what Atticus will look like when he's fully grown.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I have been meaning to post an update, but I'm in my final semester of my degree, and things have just been way too hectic lately. So I just have some pictures to post for now! 



















Atticus and his GR friend Watson last night. Just a bit of a size difference. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww he may be small, but, he's growing. I got my pup while I was finishing up my degree too.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

He is such a gorgeous pup!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Awww he may be small, but, he's growing. I got my pup while I was finishing up my degree too.


Any helpful tips on how to make it through? I knew it would be hard, but it's practically impossible to get anything accomplished with a puppy under foot. Thankfully, it's getting a little bit easier now that he can go longer between bathroom breaks.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa, I'm here to tell you it is possible. I'm in school also but I'm not finished for another 2 years(depending if I switch and pursue becoming a Vet Assistant). Zack graduated this winter quarter and he was taking 25 credits. Knowing he had a heavy load I took 14 credits last quarter.

During finals week of Fall quarter; we brought Duke home. Most stressful time but a blessing. We found by raising a pup well, even at a stressful time only meant we were on the right track to raising a well-trained and behaved dog overall. Because if we could do it with a multitude of factors, we could face anything. It's not easy, but when things finally subdue it will almost feel too easy. I've been raising both Duke and Nala while taking 14 credits, Zack last quarter was taking too many credits for him to be around often. I spent countless hours with the pups throughout the day, that they were my day! I prioritized my schedule for Zack's benefit and to spend as much time with the dogs. This meant, going to school early and knocking out all my homework that week and self-teaching in order to get them done. This also meant, waiting till they were both asleep(10pm) and pull an all-nighter to study for an exam the next day. It was not easy, there were nights I was so stressed I would cry. Especially when Duke would distract Nala from going outside. There were times I thought, "what have I done?" Or "was getting another dog ideal?" 

My tip for you, wear him out throughout the day. As easily as, going for a 30 minute walk every 4 hours. Or buy a braided bully stick for him to chew on while you study. This teaches him to settle when you are settling. Set a timer on your phone to remind you to take him out every 30-40 minutes depending on how his training is going so far. You got this girl, I believe in you!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Alexa, I'm here to tell you it is possible. I'm in school also but I'm not finished for another 2 years(depending if I switch and pursue becoming a Vet Assistant). Zack graduated this winter quarter and he was taking 25 credits. Knowing he had a heavy load I took 14 credits last quarter.
> 
> During finals week of Fall quarter; we brought Duke home. Most stressful time but a blessing. We found by raising a pup well, even at a stressful time only meant we were on the right track to raising a well-trained and behaved dog overall. Because if we could do it with a multitude of factors, we could face anything. It's not easy, but when things finally subdue it will almost feel too easy. I've been raising both Duke and Nala while taking 14 credits, Zack last quarter was taking too many credits for him to be around often. I spent countless hours with the pups throughout the day, that they were my day! I prioritized my schedule for Zack's benefit and to spend as much time with the dogs. This meant, going to school early and knocking out all my homework that week and self-teaching in order to get them done. This also meant, waiting till they were both asleep(10pm) and pull an all-nighter to study for an exam the next day. It was not easy, there were nights I was so stressed I would cry. Especially when Duke would distract Nala from going outside. There were times I thought, "what have I done?" Or "was getting another dog ideal?"
> 
> My tip for you, wear him out throughout the day. As easily as, going for a 30 minute walk every 4 hours. Or buy a braided bully stick for him to chew on while you study. This teaches him to settle when you are settling. Set a timer on your phone to remind you to take him out every 30-40 minutes depending on how his training is going so far. You got this girl, I believe in you!


Thanks, Tiffany, I really appreciate the support and advice. I have a few more papers and assignments due in the next couple of weeks, then finals at the end of the month, and I'm done! The new few weeks will be stressful, but I know I can do it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

My advice. Capitalize on the times when they are sleeping. When they are awake commit to tiring them out. Your mental break times need to be dedicated to entertaining your pup. If times are really desperate, look into a puppy daycare or a sitter for your pup for the days when you just cannot devote the time to him. Daycare is amazing because it will keep them busy all day, and then exhausted all night. Sometimes that tiredness even carries over to the next day. We had Rundle in daycare every now and then from the time she was 10wks old, until about 7-8mos when she could finally hold her bladder long enough to spend a day on her own.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> My advice. Capitalize on the times when they are sleeping. When they are awake commit to tiring them out. Your mental break times need to be dedicated to entertaining your pup. If times are really desperate, look into a puppy daycare or a sitter for your pup for the days when you just cannot devote the time to him. Daycare is amazing because it will keep them busy all day, and then exhausted all night. Sometimes that tiredness even carries over to the next day. We had Rundle in daycare every now and then from the time she was 10wks old, until about 7-8mos when she could finally hold her bladder long enough to spend a day on her own.


This is great advice, thank you. We tired him out a lot over the weekend, so he's tired and having a lazy day today, which has been great for getting school work done. I have been thinking about daycare for him, not only for days in which I need to get some serious studying done, but also because there are days when it's difficult to get home during the day between school and work. I also think it would help with socialization. Now that he's had his second set of shots, I should look into that. Do you have any recommendations here in Calgary?


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi sounds like you are doing great. It does get less intense as they get a little older and can go longer between toilet breaks.
The day care sounds like a great idea. We send Albie a few days a week when we are all at work or school. He is always chilled in the evening and in the early days was tired the next day too. 
He has fun and we dont feel guilty being out all day doing what we have to do.
As they grow you can exercise them more too after a good run they are tired enough to chill while you get things done. They grow very quickly so hang in there, soon you should be finding it less intense. 
Atticus is so cute think he will look much more like a golden than a lab. X


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't used daycare in Calgary, but I used Dogtopia in BC, and the rescue I volunteer for here says the one in Calgary is good too. We took Rundle after she had her second shots too. You will also have to get a bordatella vaccine.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Hi sounds like you are doing great. It does get less intense as they get a little older and can go longer between toilet breaks.
> The day care sounds like a great idea. We send Albie a few days a week when we are all at work or school. He is always chilled in the evening and in the early days was tired the next day too.
> He has fun and we dont feel guilty being out all day doing what we have to do.
> As they grow you can exercise them more too after a good run they are tired enough to chill while you get things done. They grow very quickly so hang in there, soon you should be finding it less intense.
> Atticus is so cute think he will look much more like a golden than a lab. X


Thank you, I think he will look much more like a golden too! I appreciate the encouragement. I just want to do what's best for my little guy, even when other aspects of my life are crazy too.  



3Pebs3 said:


> I haven't used daycare in Calgary, but I used Dogtopia in BC, and the rescue I volunteer for here says the one in Calgary is good too. We took Rundle after she had her second shots too. You will also have to get a bordatella vaccine.


Thanks! I'll check out Dogtopia and others in the area too. Atticus got his bordatella vaccine last week with his second set of shots, so he's all good there.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*12 weeks old!*

Atticus is 12 weeks old, so I thought I'd post an update while I am procrastinating writing my final paper of the semester. 

He is such an amazing little guy. I love watching him grow and learn new things every day. He's so sweet, and he loves being in my lap, being held, and belly rubs. Whenever I pick him up, he nuzzles his little face into me, and he's just so content in my arms. I will be so sad when he gets too big for me to be able to do this. 

Potty training is going really well. He hasn't had an accident at home in weeks. He hasn't quite extending his 'outside=bathroom' knowledge to other people's houses yet, though. Thankfully, we only take him to the homes of people who have dogs and are very understanding, so it wasn't a big deal on the couple of occasions that he had an accident. Is there anything additional I can do to help with this? I take him out even more regularly than I would at home, but different backyards are even more exciting than ours, so I think he just gets too distracted sometimes. 

Otherwise, our primary focus has been on socialization, and he's getting better and better. I've noticed so much improvement in how he interacts with other dogs. The only issue I have is that he loves people and has to jump all over them every time someone comes to pet him (I posted a separate thread on this, if anyone has any advice). I'm really going to start working on this by getting him to sit before anyone pets him, including myself. 

We have also started going on longer walks, and we have been working on loose leash walking. It's challenging, because there are so many distractions for him, but he's starting to get it with the help of lots of high value treats. I'm trying to balance this with encouraging him to explore the world and letting him stop and sniff etc. 

Other than the above, I haven't had the time to do as much training recently, because I've had so much school work to do, so I have mainly just been reinforcing what he already knows throughout the day (sit, down, stay, leave it, drop it, come, etc). Stay is still a work in progress, and so is recall. I hope to spend more time on training after my classes end next week. 

That's all for now! Thank you so much to all of you who are following our journey, and are giving me advice along the way. I really appreciate it. :heartbeat


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*13 weeks old!*

Just a little update from me-- things are still crazy around here with me finishing school, and us moving to a new house on Saturday. I'm a little bit worried about how Atticus will do with the move. Hopefully getting him adjusted to the new house is an easy transition. 

He's awesome. Our big focus is still on socialization. Exposing him to everything we can! He's doing so well and I just love him so much.

I definitely owe you all some pictures, so I will post some in the next couple of days!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We moved in late October, when Kaizer was almost 5 months old. The first couple of weeks, he was kinda stressed I guess. Kept pacing and whining and was clingier than usual. Hated where his crate was too. It took a little while for him to adjust because our schedule changed a little bit (he could no longer jump on the bed for thirty minutes and snuggle with me).

My biggest advice is to try and keep everything the same, or as close to the same as you can. That probably makes a world of difference in the transitioning. Kaizer had a whole load of changes all at once and it took him a little while to recover from that.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> We moved in late October, when Kaizer was almost 5 months old. The first couple of weeks, he was kinda stressed I guess. Kept pacing and whining and was clingier than usual. Hated where his crate was too. It took a little while for him to adjust because our schedule changed a little bit (he could no longer jump on the bed for thirty minutes and snuggle with me).
> 
> My biggest advice is to try and keep everything the same, or as close to the same as you can. That probably makes a world of difference in the transitioning. Kaizer had a whole load of changes all at once and it took him a little while to recover from that.


Thanks for the advice!

We definitely plan to keep his routine the same, just at the new house, so hopefully it won't be too difficult for him.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I haven't been around in a while due to final exams and moving to a new house, but I have some Atticus pictures to share!


We took him on an adventure the other day, and he got to explore water for the first time. It's just a creek, so pretty shallow, but he loved it!




























Neighbourhood walks and lazy day cuddles:






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay! So happy to see an update! What a cute little man. Glad you all are doing well


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Atticus is growing so fast! What a little cutie! 

I'm so happy school is coming to an end for you, keep it up!


----------



## Spyro (Apr 24, 2016)

He is cute !
He looks very young, how old is he??


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Spyro said:


> He is cute !
> He looks very young, how old is he??


He was 14 weeks old in the last pictures I posted! He was the runt of his litter, and while he is growing steadily, he is still pretty little for his age.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*15 weeks old*

Atticus is 15 weeks old today, and I have officially completed my degree!

I had a rough week, and the puppy did too. I'm not sure what caused it, but he had an upset tummy yesterday, and he had a poo explosion in the house. He was in his pen while my partner was showering, and I came home to poo all over his pen. Atticus hasn't had an accident in the house in a very long time (I honestly can't even remember the last time), and he is so good about going outside, so I know the poor baby just really could not help it. After that, he had diarrhea all day yesterday. I was getting pretty worried about him, but he was eating and drinking normally, and he seems to be back to normal today.

He is such a wonderful puppy. He loves to cuddle with me when he's tired, and he likes to be a lap dog, which he will soon be too big for. He is getting really good at loose leash walking with me, and I have been taking him on lots of adventures around our new neighbourhood. Now that I'm done with school, I'll finally be able to spend even more time with him, and I plan to take him on lots of adventures over the summer. 

I'll follow this update with some pictures from the past week. He's finally starting to really get bigger, though he is still so little for his age.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations on finishing your degree!! Glad to hear that Atticus is feeling better today. He's got the biggest eyes!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations on finishing your degree!! I can't remember if you mentioned it before, but what did you get a degree in? I'm so glad Atticus is feeling better today! He's absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Ohhh my god Atticus is such a beauty!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

They get so big so quick don't they?


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Congratulations on finishing your degree!! I can't remember if you mentioned it before, but what did you get a degree in? I'm so glad Atticus is feeling better today! He's absolutely adorable!!


Thank you!! My degree is in Psychology. My plan is to go to grad school to become a Speech Language Pathologist. I work in the field with children already, and I love it. 

I am actually hoping to get Atticus registered as a therapy dog eventually. We'll see if that is something he would be well suited for as he gets older. 



Panama Rob said:


> They get so big so quick don't they?


Yes!! For a while I was worried that he wasn't growing as quickly as he should be, but all of a sudden, he's growing like a weed.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I haven't been around much lately as life has just been so hectic, but I wanted to share a couple new pictures. I was away this past week and couldn't take Atticus with me. I missed him so much all week, and I was so happy to see him when I got home yesterday. I think it was mutual!

Maybe it's just me, but I think he got so much bigger while I was away! He's much more leggy and seems so tall and lean. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

iv
followed your thread for a while and I just have to say I love the name! I'm a huge To Kill a Mocking Bird fan (we teach it to our students in 8th grade which I teach so I get to read it all the time) Your thread has made me realize the next pup I get will be named scout Atticus has grown into one handsome pup I must say. I'd hate being away from my guy so I feel your pain I have a three day field trip next week and am so sad I'll be leaving him for a few days.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

*21 Weeks Old*

I haven't updated on Atticus in a while, so here's a short update and some pictures for anyone that's interested. 

Atticus is now 21 weeks old, and he is such an amazing dog. He's definitely still a puppy, but he is seeming so much more like an adult dog these days.

He has been teething, so he has been biting and chewing more than usual. I think "get a toy" is my favourite cue. Thankfully, he listens really well.

Training his has been pretty easy, our only challenges lately being jumping and leash training. He is finally leash trained with me, and I love our walks together. But he isn't so well behaved with my boyfriend just yet, so we're working on that. The jumping is getting better too. We have been practicing a lot with new people, and while he still forgets sometimes when he's really excited, he has gotten good at keeping four paws on the ground. He knows that that's when he gets attention.  

I graduated from university last week, so I had my whole family over at my house, and I was really worried about how Atticus would do. I had nothing to worry about, though-- he was awesome!

We're heading to Ontario in a couple of weeks to visit my boyfriend's family, and I know Atticus is going to have the BEST time. My boyfriend's mom lives on 22 acres, they have a 2 year old black lab for Atticus to play with, and there are lots of lakes nearby for him to swim! He probably won't want to come back home. 

That's it for now! Pictures to follow.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He's so cute!! Where in ON are you going? I am from their originally too.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Atticus is growing to be such a handsome man! 

As always I'm jealous of the short coat he has! Nala's coat is very thick and long at 26 weeks old (6 months) -- she has always had a long coat. The long and thick coat is already making this summer unbearable for her.

Does Atticus swim a lot/does he love it? 

I love the updates, keep them coming!

Nala says "Hi Atticus!"


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> He's so cute!! Where in ON are you going? I am from their originally too.




Perth, Ontario, if you have any idea where that is.  Where in ON are you from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Atticus is growing to be such a handsome man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, Tiffany! I find his coat so interesting because it's not as short as a lab and not as long as most Goldens. It's somewhere in between, and I love it. Poor black puppy is still so hot in this summer heat, though-- I'm sure Nala feels the same way! 

Atticus has started swimming more and more, because it's the best way to keep him cool. He loves it! We're hoping to take him to the lake this weekend, so I'll have to remember to take some pictures. 

Nala is looking as gorgeous as ever! I'll need to catch up on her thread ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Thanks, Tiffany! I find his coat so interesting because it's not as short as a lab and not as long as most Goldens. It's somewhere in between, and I love it.


People may think I'm silly for saying this, however, the in between coat for me is consider a Goldador's Coat. Usually when you breed a Lab and Golden together, the puppy's coat becomes in between. Rarely do you see a Golden coat. Nala's litter mate, Spike, has the same coat as Atticus just not fluffy ears but lab ears. If you didn't know his mom was a Golden you'd think Spike is a purebred Yellow Labrador! 

Being that Atticus has fluffy ears, I think his coat will most definitely get longer when he gets to his 1 year mark! Because Spike, doesn't have any fluff to his ears. Spike is the typical "Goldador" or Golden Lab mix. 

Are you looking into getting a Life vest for Atticus? I'm such a paranoid dog mom about her possibly drowning!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Perth, Ontario, if you have any idea where that is.  Where in ON are you from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be honest, I had to look where Perth, ON is. I have lived lots of places in ON, but nowhere close to there. I've lived in Leamington, Chatham, Toronto, and Thunder Bay, and have visited many places in between.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> People may think I'm silly for saying this, however, the in between coat for me is consider a Goldador's Coat. Usually when you breed a Lab and Golden together, the puppy's coat becomes in between. Rarely do you see a Golden coat. Nala's litter mate, Spike, has the same coat as Atticus just not fluffy ears but lab ears. If you didn't know his mom was a Golden you'd think Spike is a purebred Yellow Labrador!
> 
> Being that Atticus has fluffy ears, I think his coat will most definitely get longer when he gets to his 1 year mark! Because Spike, doesn't have any fluff to his ears. Spike is the typical "Goldador" or Golden Lab mix.
> 
> Are you looking into getting a Life vest for Atticus? I'm such a paranoid dog mom about her possibly drowning!


Makes sense to me!

I haven't looked into a life vest yet, but Atticus hasn't been in super deep water just yet. We'll see how he does at the lake tomorrow, but I intend to keep a very close eye on him and not let him go out too far. 



3Pebs3 said:


> I'll be honest, I had to look where Perth, ON is. I have lived lots of places in ON, but nowhere close to there. I've lived in Leamington, Chatham, Toronto, and Thunder Bay, and have visited many places in between.


Totally fair! I didn't know where Perth was either before I met my boyfriend. It's really cute, though, and I'm excited to take Atticus!


----------

